

Those lying eyes? Research disputes claim they reveal deception - tokenadult
http://www.startribune.com/nation/162445706.html

======
tokenadult
The underlying PLoS ONE paper:

[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0040259#cor1)

